# Anyone like cooking?



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Anyone else like cooking and tanks?
My other hobby...
http://www.bombhare.net/?p=41
http://www.bombhare.net/?p=47


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I love to cook elaborate gourmet meals. I have to say, your food looks delicious! My stomach is growling just looking at it!


----------



## fishtastico (Feb 28, 2007)

oh my goodness YES I love to cook

I cook just about everything from curries and soups to buffalo chicken fingers and oven "fries". I also (on occasion) make homemade bread from sourdough starter (which I keep alive in my refrigerator)

I think cooking is as creative as aquascaping, or writing, drawing, or other creative hobbies.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I like to cook. Sadly no one else likes what I cook!

More for me then.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Ahhah that's a good one burks.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I love to cook when I have the time to really have fun with it. One of my favorite things is to spend a day preparing a meal for friends. There is a real pleasure in being able to give it that kind of attention and just go over the top with it all.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I love to cook and bake! This week I have made pound cake, corn chowder, chinese barbecued pork and lemon shrimp stirfry. Tonight I am making lasagna and brown sugar cookies! Yum!

(I'd better get my butt to the gym, now......)


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I know this thread is over a week old but...what the hell!

I *HATE* to cook but I love to eat what has been cooked for me. Also thankfully my woman *LOVES* to cook and treats me as her guinea pig when she tries new things (which have yet to be disastrous).

I have the utmost respect for all of you out there that enjoy cooking and can actually prepare something that looks appetizing. Whenever I attempt to make anything short of grilled cheese it looks like mixed up leftover from the past three nights. Kudos to all you chefs out there, you have one wonderful talent that I am greatly lacking.

I have to go eat now after looking at those dishes and reading everybody's responses...TV dinners here I come.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, I'm impressed John!

I was hoping more people would share some of their favorite recipes too. 

Here's a very simple recipe that won me grand prize in Taste of Home's "Quick Cooking" magazine. This particular image came out of one of the books it's since been published in, which is nice, because every time they publish it in a book, I get a free copy. 










How about some of you others sharing your favorite recipe?


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

That is a nice recipe, Jan. I just got a breakmaker, from craigslist, because I like to make pizza by hand; and I had been mixing the dough with my hands. So I got the breadmaker for $35, just for the mixer part of it. And it makes a really nice dough. I also like to make muffins, without eggs or butter.

Here is the recipe for heart healthy muffins:
Take about 2 cups flour, add 1 TBL Baking Powder, 1 tsp salt and add about 1.5 cups water.
Should be a wet dough, more like a cake and less than a bisquit. If you know what I mean? : )))))
It's about 2 parts flour to 1.5 part of water. Also just mix until blended.
Options: raisins, oatmeal, cornmeal, or nuts. I'm assumin' you all know what oven temp; cook until brown, &c


----------

